
Wi-Fi under threat from ‘100 times faster’, more secure Li-Fi - MAshadowlocked
https://thestack.com/iot/2015/11/26/wi-fi-under-threat-from-100-times-faster-more-secure-li-fi/?k=47477
======
gregorkas
"The technology also promises to be more secure than ordinary Wi-Fi as the
light is unable to travel through walls, meaning that connections are more
secure and there is less interference between devices."

I don't understand how there could be "less interference" between devices.. Ok
I get the transfer range, but how about particles in the air, birds, etc?
Wouldn't packet loss be an issue here if something interrupts the stream?
Unless you had multiple transmitters repeating the data...

~~~
djaychela
I think it's referring to the interference between devices that happens when
they are communicating via radio at the same frequency - light doesn't
interact in the same way so you can have much more information transfer
happening in a space and not have those light channels interfering with each
other. Clearly, though the other points you put about things interrupting the
light and therefore the data is an issue, but I'd imagine that the protocol
has ways of mitigating that (as, I believe, networks do anyway, where a packet
needs to be acknowledged or can be requested to be re-sent?)

------
krylon
I believe it when I can buy it. This is not the first time some startup (or
huge, established company) announces some impressive breakthrough. And while
1GiB wireless networking would be sweet, the fact that you need a clear line
of sight is problematic. In regular wifi-scenarios, a clear line of sight
between access point and device is fairly rare, I think.

Still: That leaves plenty of scenarios where a high-speed wireless connection
would be really sweet.

------
rasputhin
Threat? More like evolution..

------
db48x
I doubt I'd buy this; it won't work in the dark.

~~~
Veedrac
From the talk

> "you can dim down the light to a level that it appears to be off"

~~~
db48x
Without reducing the bitrate to compensate? That seems unlikely. Or is it
using infrared?

